# Check for an easement



## ICE (Jan 30, 2012)

Southern California Edison has an easement through the city of Chino Hills and they decided to use it.  The easement is 60 years old, 150' wide and hasn't been used in the last 40 years.  Unfortunately, neighborhoods were built next to the easements and now Edison has erected 200' tall towers that are 6' from some back yards.  The lines will be strung with the use of helicopters and carry 500kv.  Some of the residents are upset.  Wait till they hear the hum.  They won't be able to give their houses away.

I have been looking for a house in that area.  The houses in the picture were valued at $750k in 2005, $450K three months ago and $0 now.  Wow did I dodge a bullet.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gauss meter anyone?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 31, 2012)

You could probably power one of those via induction.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 31, 2012)

If the easement is 150 wide - why so close to some back yards?  Are the poles not centered in the easement?


----------



## pwood (Jan 31, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> If the easement is 150 wide - why so close to some back yards? Are the poles not centered in the easement?


 poco is reserving the space for future installations!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow!  I don't know what I would do, maybe start checking the paper work from my closing...hopefully it wasn't disclosed.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 2, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Southern California Edison has an easement through the city of Chino Hills and they decided to use it.  The easement is 60 years old, 150' wide and hasn't been used in the last 40 years.  Unfortunately, neighborhoods were built next to the easements and now Edison has erected 200' tall towers that are 6' from some back yards.  The lines will be strung with the use of helicopters and carry 500kv.  Some of the residents are upset.  Wait till they hear the hum.  They won't be able to give their houses away.I have been looking for a house in that area.  The houses in the picture were valued at $750k in 2005, $450K three months ago and $0 now.  Wow did I dodge a bullet.


You can afford a 750K home or for that matter even a 450K home?


----------



## Alias (Feb 2, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Wow!  I don't know what I would do, maybe start checking the paper work from my closing...hopefully it wasn't disclosed.


I know I sure would be!


----------



## Alias (Feb 2, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> poco is reserving the space for future installations!


Yeah, for the new gas mains!  LOL


----------

